# Angelfish finally moved in...



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

Well after finally waiting, doing my research, and checking stock at the LFS and putting them through quarantine ... we have acquired 4 juvi angelfish... 2 black veils and 2 marble koi. May be going back next week to pick up 2 more (they are waiting on platinum and blue to come in with their next shipment) After acclimation last night and the full night of lights out, they seem to be a little more active this morning. My question is...they are hanging out in the dense planted (with fake) part of the tank while my tetras are swimming in the open part of the tank closer to the glass. Should I do a little re-arranging and space the plants out a little more or keep them like it currently is... Trying to make the tank comfortable for all who reside within... Maybe space the plants all over the tank..not just more to the one side...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would spread the plants out more, but I am OCD and having them all to one side would drive me insane!

I think you might get more movement from the angels if you spread them out a bit, but right now they are still nervous, so if you like it like it is, just give them a few days and see if they come out of hiding more.


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

I may do a little re-arranging to spread out the plants a little more...may break up some sight-lines a little more. Basically the whole front half of the tank is open, may want to make it more of a "zig-zag" pattern...


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll get a new picture of the tank tomorrow (lights out for the tank atm) but the angelfish seem to be coming out of their shell a little more and moving about the tank a little bit... I am still unsure if I want to add one more school of tetra's or no...already have two different school of tetra's...25 total between the two...plus the 4 angels...


----------



## Pollution (Dec 2, 2005)

nice looking tank. i was just wondering what types of tetra's you have in there, as i am thinking/going to be switching my tank up here before the end of the month to angels and tetras with a BN pleco. but i was thinking of adding mollies or swordtails in and have the angels get a nice snack every now and then.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I prefer tank set ups the way you have them: there are hiding spots if the fish ever feel threatened, and plenty of open space for them to cruise around in when they feel secure.

The red tetras are serpae tetras. Not sure what the clear ones are. Possibly glowlights, or Head and Tail light, but they're a bit too small to tell.


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

They would be Pristellas' ...I think a dozen in there...along with a dozen Serpaes' and 4 angels.. 2 Koi and 2 Black Veils..... just the past week I added 8 Emerald Corys' which seem to be doing well in there..I think that is all that is going in there..everything seems to be getting along fine and no "fighting"

Thanks for the positive feedback guys...I actually did change the aquascaping around a little bit since this picture was taken..I'll take a new one tomorrow (nothing really major changed)


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep an eye on those serpaes man. They can be nippy. one thing i noticed about your tank is your heater. Its in a vertical position which tends to trick the thermostat and cause mad temperature fluctuations. They tend to work a lot better at a 45degree angle.


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

Heater position changed as per your suggestion...makes better sense...

They nipped in the beginning but they seemed to keep to themselves for the most part now...I did read that about that but figured I would roll the dice and try..


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome, if the Angels stand up for themselves, the tetras often learn to leave them alone and all is well.


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

This was taken early this week...I need to get my dslr out and take some good tank pics....


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I find that serpaes are only nippy when you don't have enough of them. Once you get a decent sized group of them, they'll mostly keep to themselves and any aggression/nipping will usually be with each other.


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

If I remember correctly..I had a dozen in there...that spread any aggression out pretty good...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Are those plants real? They are very colorful. I think the tank is screaming for a piece of driftwood though...


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

Nope...not real...but I tried to keep it as "natural" as I could... I would love to do a piece of driftwood..but have a hard time finding a piece that I like to put in there...plus the way it's setup now..there really isn't much room for a piece...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The great thing about fake plants is that you can pull them out and move them around any time you want without ruining them. If you ever do find a nice piece of driftwood, don't hesitate to put it in, even if it means a bit of redecorating. Driftwood adds a really nice touch to most fresh water aquariums.


----------



## Pollution (Dec 2, 2005)

embowe said:


> If I remember correctly..I had a dozen in there...that spread any aggression out pretty good...


Just wondering how they are doing? if good I might put those kind in my tank instead of the flame tetra. I just bought fish for my 75 gallon tank. should be going well here soon I would hope


----------



## vrs2013 (May 6, 2013)

Your tank looks good mate.

Just out of curiosity what size is the tank? I'd be more worried about the Angels than the Tetra's. (I've had multiple Tetra's & Rasbora's go missing overnight in my Angel tank)


----------

